# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  How to mark a thread as 'solved'

## snb

Step 1:  Go to the first post in the thread and click the button Edit

Step 2:  Click in the Editscreen the button Go Advanced 

Step 3:  Change the value '(no prefix)' under 'Prefix' into '(Solved)' and click the button Save Changes


Step 1




Step 2



Step 3

----------


## TMS

I'm guessing this is becoming a source of frustration ... ;-)

----------


## Jacques Grobler

Hi All,

But what if the thread does not have the [SOLVED] option anymore?

----------


## romperstomper

Ask a moderator to do it for you. Did you have one in mind?

----------


## Jacques Grobler

Hi Romper,

Do I post in my thread that say, you should close it, or should I send you a message?

----------


## romperstomper

PM any moderator and they'll do it for you.

----------


## Jacques Grobler

Hi Romper,

Do I post in my thread that say, you should close it, or should I send you a message?

----------


## romperstomper

Um, I just answered that.  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

An OP can edit a thread for up to 48 hours from the first post, after that only a moderator can - so as Romperstomper says you need to PM a moderator

----------

